# Wanne & Folie verkleben



## JuergenK (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Mein zukünftiger Teich soll aus einer Fiberglaswanne bestehen, welche ich bereits in der Erde eingegraben habe. Nun habe ich ein Buch über Teichbau bekommen in dem angeraten wird eine Sumpfzone zu haben. Diese möchte ich nun gerne mit Teichfolie anlegen. Damit ein Wasseraustausch zwischen dem Teich und der Sumpfzone stattfinden kann, suche ich nun einen Kleber mit dem ich die Teichfolie und die Fiberglaswanne verkleben kann.

Hat da jemand von Euch eine Idee ?


Danke


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

hallo jürgen,

das mit dem verkleben von gfk und folie wird nicht gehen, mir ist jedenfalls kein kleber o.ä. bekannt der das hinbekommt.  


aber: lege doch deine sumpfzone etwas höher als der teich an und mach mit der folie einen überlauf in den teich. mit einer kleinen pumpe gelangt das wasser in die sumpfzone und läuft dann z.b. einen kleinen wasserfall in den teich. 
so sollte es dann ohne wasserverlust funktionieren.

bitte lass dir mit dem einsetzen der hoffentlich wenigen fische zeit bis nächstes jahr :beeten .


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> aber: lege doch deine sumpfzone etwas höher als der teich an und mach mit der folie einen überlauf in den teich. mit einer kleinen pumpe gelangt das wasser in die sumpfzone und läuft dann z.b. einen kleinen wasserfall in den teich.



 Die Sumpfzone würde mit normaler Gartenerde gefüllt ? - jedenfalls macht man das meist so. Den Vorschlag mit Pumpe und kleinen Wasserfall aufzunehmen, hiesse, Gefahr zu laufen, die Nährstoffe aus der Erde in den Teich zu spülen und somit das Algenwachstum zu fördern. 

Was den Kleber angeht, können wir Mitch nur zustimmen. Bei unserem "alten" Teich haben wir genau das über Jahre versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Wir haben auch keinen Kleber gefunden, der hält. Auch wenn dies leider bestimmt nicht die Antwort ist, die Du erhofft hast. Wir haben unter anderem auf Grund diesen Problems im letzen Jahr unseren Teich völlig neu angelegt, ohne Teichschale, nur noch mit Folie.


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

hallo

ich gehe eigentlich davon aus das die sumpfzone nur mit lehm-sand oder kies befüllt wird und nicht mit normaler gartenerde gefüllt wird dann würde es funktionieren. 

bei gartenerde gehts nicht, da haben Claudia & Ludwig recht, gibt nur algen probleme die man ja vermeiden will.


----------



## guenter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

Hallo ihr alle!

Habe einen Behälter aus Hart-PVC (sagt man mir). Da muß ich was verkleben.
Habe schon viele Kleber versucht, aber nix! Sind alle nur reicher geworden.

Schaut mal das Bild an.   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/1/3/4/3/FilterKompi2.jpg

Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

hallo Günter,

welchen behälter meinst du den grünen oder den weißen, und was willst du da kleben?


----------



## guenter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

Hallo Mitch,

ich meine den grünen Behälter.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde mal einen Versuch mit Innotec machen.

Hallo Günter,

irgendwo - wahrscheinlich unpraktischer Weise auf dem Boden - sollte sich ein eine Prägung befinden, die Auskunft darüber gibt, um welchen Kunststoff es sich handelt. In der Regel eine Abkürzung, die mit "P" beginnt. Wobei ich, wenn es das Material ist, von dem ich denke, dass es das ist, wenig Hoffnung machen möchte, insbesondere wenn es eine belastete Stelle ist.


----------



## guenter (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

Danke Christine,

Innotec habe ich auch schon versucht.


----------



## juergen-b (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

hy günter,

dein grüner behälter ist aus PP oder PE und kleben sinnlos !!!!

...... je nachdem was du tun willst - leiste mit durchgangsschrauben und klemmdichtung.- alternative schweißen.

@ jürgen-v sei ruhig - mann kann pe nicht kleben, weder mit kleber noch mit worten


----------



## guenter (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wanne & Folie verkleben*

Hallo Jürgen,

ja es ist PP. Habe jetzt auch gelesen das kleben nicht geht, da wachsartige 

Oberfläche und der Klebstoff findet keinen Halt.

Na prima!


----------

